# Turn Right After This Block



## AmaryllisBunny

Continuing with command-like suggestions, I have this question here. How would you "naturally" say, "(please) turn right after this block?"

I have found this structure  二つ目の角を右に曲がりなさい (with the help of Shirotori), however I've seen 「区画」, 「街区」 and 「二丁」being used to mean block—e.g., 2「丁先です」


----------



## karlalou

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Continuing with command-like suggestions, I have this question here. How would you "naturally" say, "(please) turn right after this block?"
> 
> I have found this structure  二つ目の角を右に曲がりなさい (with the help of Shirotori), however I've seen 「区画」, 「街区」 and 「二丁」being used to mean block—e.g., 2「丁先です」



You mean.. a new question?


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

karlalou said:


> You mean.. a new question?



Yes


----------



## 810senior

I'd say 次の角を右に曲がってください。


----------



## Shiratori99

ただ、角は「corner」ですね。「building block」はなんでしょうかな？


----------



## Flaminius

少なくとも日常語では、対応する語は存在しません。


----------



## karlalou

There's no concept of 'block' in Japan. To translate 'block' to talk about something in a Western environment, we just translate it in _katakana_, ブロック.

I think "(please) turn right after this block" is *次の*角を右に曲がりなさい, but this sounds a bit bossy, so usually people say 次の角を右に曲がります or 次の角を右に曲がってください

Or we say ２番目（次の、３つ目の）の信号を（交差点を）右に曲がってください.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

次の交差点を右に曲がってください。
Each block is separated from each other by roads, usually accompanied by intersections as well.
In English, you may focus on building blocks, regarding roads and intersections as "backgrounds."
However, in Japanese, blocks are regarded as "backgrounds" and Japanese people would focus on roads and intersections.


----------



## Shiratori99

なるほど。

ちなみに、ドイツ語でも同じですけど。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ドイツ語も日本語と同じということですか？英語と同じということですか？


----------



## Shiratori99

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ドイツ語も日本語と同じということですか？英語と同じということですか？



あ、すみません。日本語と同じです。ちょっと不明だったかもしれないですね


----------



## 810senior

ドイツ語も英語の「block」に当たる言葉はないということなのでしょうか？


----------



## Shiratori99

いいえ、「Block]（英語のblockと同じ意味）があるけど、曲がる時には「Kreuzung」（交差点）や「Ecke」（角）や「Ausfahrt」（英語でexit; 日本語では？）という日本語と同じような言葉を使います。


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

What do these words in Japanese mean? 「区画」, 「街区」 and 「二丁」


----------



## karlalou

１丁目、２丁目… are often used as part of address and they are areas in a town.

街区.. A quick googling tells me that this is equivalent to English 'block'. This is new to me.

区画 is.. I think it's just, like the dictionary definition says, a defined area for a special purpose or reason, but more often used as a verb 区画する.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Thank you karlalou. 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## 810senior

なるほど・・・Shiratori99さん、お返事ありがとうございました。


----------

